# 2 bikes in a car?



## gleeclub (Feb 28, 2009)

going to a triathlon very soon and renting a car.

is it possible to fit two road bikes in a car?
one in the truck and one in the back with front wheels off. bed sheet or towel for the one in the back seat.

medium size car? possible with a compact?

thanks


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

yes.

depends on the car, get a big trunk or hatchback. and be careful about grease, don't want to get dinged for cleaning charges.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Yes...Any hatchback will do...


----------



## gleeclub (Feb 28, 2009)

awesome. thanks guys


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

gleeclub said:


> awesome. thanks guys


If you have to lay the frames on top of each other once you remove the wheels, you might want to get some cardboard to lay between the bikes.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Dream Plus said:


> If you have to lay the frames on top of each other once you remove the wheels, you might want to get some cardboard to lay between the bikes.


Wife and I have used a blanket for years...Never had an issue...


----------



## CMan (Apr 15, 2004)

I put 2 bikes, 2 spare sets of wheels, all our cloths, food, and my tools in my Civic Coupe this weekend when I rode in OK. Just laid the seats down, put some towels between the bikes and laid them on top of each other then fit everything else around the bikes.

Not something I'd want to do often, but it's possible.

~C


----------



## CMan (Apr 15, 2004)

I put 2 bikes, 2 spare sets of wheels, all our cloths, food, and my tools in my Civic Coupe this weekend when I rode in OK. Just laid the seats down, put some towels between the bikes and laid them on top of each other then fit everything else around the bikes.

Not something I'd want to do often, but it's possible.

~C


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

Most cars' rear seats fold down these days so it's not an issue. (It is with some of the cheapest rental cars though.)

A blanket, dropcloth, or some big beach towels between the bikes and you're good to go.


----------



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

Honda Element is the "Official" cyclist car. I can put 3 bikes with wheels on standing up in the back no problem.


----------



## finman50 (Mar 5, 2008)

Try using the floor/trunk mats between the bike frames. I had some foam pipe insulation that works perfectly


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sonomasnap said:


> Honda Element is the "Official" cyclist car.


Agreed but which nationwide rental car companies have the Honda Elements in inventory for rent?


----------



## RayfromTX (May 18, 2011)

works great in a Prius with a packing blanket.


----------



## zaragarcia (Oct 14, 2009)

*Toyota Yaris, yikes!*

For awhile I put two bikes in the trunk/ boot of my wife's Yaris. Even though I used padding between the two frames things happen that I didn't like. For example scratches to the frames and the car. I finally got a Thule roof rack. Being able to take the bikes without taking anything off the bike saved time arriving and leaving. The bad part is baby sitting the car, so no steals the bikes. Next step is a small van.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Sonomasnap said:


> Honda Element is the "Official" cyclist car. I can put 3 bikes with wheels on standing up in the back no problem.


Love my element - my "record" is 6 bikes and 10 wheelsets + 3 cyclists and all our gear for a weekend stage race. We used a trunk rack but 3 of the bikes when inside the E with one of the seats out. The best part is that we could leave some of the bikes locked up in the E at night rather than have to drag all the bikes into the hotel.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

ms6073 said:


> Agreed but which nationwide rental car companies have the Honda Elements in inventory for rent?


This is nice to know. Thinking of a another car and would be interested in knowing what other models allow for bikes in the back with the wheels on... Any others beside the Element? I know the old Aztec would work.


----------



## jpcapeann (May 3, 2009)

*The old mini van*

The kids are in college, and this has become my pick up truck. Its worth nothing on trade in 2004 Quest with 150k. My brother in law and I have refined the design of the perfect bike hauler and go to the dump man vans. We made extensive fit calculations, measured twice and cut once... Actually, we did none of that. I customized my van with "Share the Road" stickers also off the bay. My Lemond is a 61 cm Zurich, I am 6'4". The bikes stay in the locked van when we travel. Instructions: How to make one, buy two fork locks on the bay, get a piece of 2x6 and screws. Assemble and use. Merry Christmas. JP


----------

